# Hood Clearance



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey pontiac fans, had a quick question and figured this is the place to ask. I just dropped in a 1973 400 in my1967 gto and I'm worried that the hood won't close, I had a 1975 350 in the car before with a quadrajet and a stock manifold, now I have an edelbrock performer rpm hirise manifold and a holley 750 carb and it looks like the carburator sits way higher than the old set up. Does anyone know how I can measure and make sure this is going to work, also what air cleaner I can buy that will still clear.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure the best way to measure, but look for low profile air cleaners. The Edelbrock pro-flo series is the only one off the top of my head that I know is low profile, they are 2 inches tall as opposed to most 3. 

My holley is indeed a few inches taller than my factory carter and it barely fits even with a small air cleaner, be careful even if you measure and it SHOULD fit. close that hood slowly the first time and listen for air-cleaner-on-hood clank.

http://www.summitracing.com/search/product-line/edelbrock-pro-flo-series-air-cleaners


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Place a big clump of playdoe or modeling clay on top of your carb (cover the venture's with thin carboard so none gets in the carb) with the stud removed, close your hood slowly, it will compress the clay and show you exactly how much clearance you have. If it was a Pontiac 350 it is the exact same dimension as the 400 and 455 for that matter. With high rise Eddy manifold it will be close even with the scoop.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

Great thanks, I'll give the clay a try Hopefully ive got enough room for the edelbrock air cleaner, there's no way i'm cutting a hole in the hood. If it doesnt fit, is there another intake manifold that isnt as much of a "hi-rise" that anyone has used on a 67?
Thanks again


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually, you won't find an intake that performs better on the street than the original factory cast iron intake, especially if you clean up and smooth the runners some, do some port matching, etc.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear beat me to it. The intake manifold that works best on these cars is, you guessed it: the one that it came with. Those engineers were pretty smart. Other manifolds may weigh less, but the perform less, too.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

As you noticed, hood clearance is tight! Running a stock manifold, I could use a 3" thick "drop" style air cleaner with a holley 650. I have a qjet now and can only use a 2" thick non-drop air cleaner. Anything with a higher rise manifold will require some creative air cleaner use from my experience.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

great, Once I get it running again I'll put the hood on and try to shut it, The smallest air cleaner I have found at Summit may fit but its going to be really tight. I'll post some pictures when I find out.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## pwasko (Apr 17, 2017)

*question for the group on hood clearance*

Is anyone out there running a BBC in a 1964 LeMans and if so is there a clearance issue? Would love if someone could measure from the deck to the bottom of the hood as we are looking at running a Edelbrock fuel injection system (tunnel ram style)


----------

